# REOville After Dark



## jifjifjif

Ok, REOnauts, now we have a place to share pictures of our beloved REOs along with our drink of choice for the evening. It goes a little something like this. ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

It's baaaaaaaaack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Just a wee dram to sand down the edges...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

The bartender has arrived.  This is going to be fun with the crowd here @jifjifjif. They know how to eat, and drink BIG TIME.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

This looks like.... home.
Damn I need to get my Reo up and running. Almost done with the transformation. Back soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG @johan! I so want a genuine Guinness in Ireland! It tastes different there! Major FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG @johan! I so want a genuine Guinness in Ireland! It tastes different there! Major FOMO!



Come and visit! then we can drown in it together from breakfast till Dublin airport departure.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Come and visit! then we can drown in it together from breakfast till Dublin airport departure.



Now we are talking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Unfortunately I don't indulge in only one drink of choice, because

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> View attachment 48905​


Ah the science to pouring a perfect Guinness on tap.

One of the few things I learnt on my travels.

Pour at the angle.... rest glass upright on bar top... top up keeping the head.

Am I right? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

Tried that with a Heineken Keg someone purchased for me Friday and did not go down too well. I had more foam than beer


rogue zombie said:


> Ah the science to pouring a perfect Guinness on tap.
> 
> One of the few things I learnt on my travels.
> 
> Pour at the angle.... rest glass upright on bar top... top up keeping the head.
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

gertvanjoe said:


> Tried that with a Heineken Keg someone purchased for me Friday and did not go down too well. I had more foam than beer



That means it's coming out to quick. You need to go more of an angle and press the glass against the tap, to slow it down.

But Guiness on tap is different.

That head won't flatten out before you finished the pint. It's a malt and creamy out of tap. Doesn't work with the can. I've tried here many times.

On tap you pour it at 45 degrees and a 2cm head forms. Let it settle to 1cm the top it up. I works.

With lagers etc I still pour at an angle, but all at once. And you lucky if the head stays.

Guiness on tap is different. Most Guiness drinkers insist on it being on tap. It's the only way it comes out milky.


----------



## gertvanjoe

rogue zombie said:


> That means it's coming out to quick. You need to go more of an angle and press the glass against the tap, to slow it down.
> 
> But Guiness on tap is different.
> 
> That head won't flatten out before you finished the pint. It's a malt and creamy out of tap. Doesn't work with the can. I've tried here many times.
> 
> On tap you pour it at 45 degrees and a 2cm head forms. Let it settle to 1cm the top it up. I works.
> 
> With lagers etc I still pour at an angle, but all at once. And you lucky if the head stays.
> 
> Guiness on tap is different. Most Guiness drinkers insist on it being on tap. It's the only way it comes out milky.


I have had Guiness on tap and out a can. On tap it is pure gold, out of the can it goes as kitty piddle in my books. It really takes the can taste, like REALLY ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

gertvanjoe said:


> I have had Guiness on tap and out a can. On tap it is pure gold, out of the can it goes as kitty piddle in my books. It really takes the can taste, like REALLY ...



Lol... Yip it's not the same out of the can 

I loved it very cold on tap.


----------



## Christos

Last time I had Guinness I was still at varsity. 14 years ago. 

This thread is making me thirsty but I need to chill for a week or 2 until all my joints return to normal - non swollen and pain free.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Note to self. Do not consume 4 liters of Guiness with a colleague. You will end up shouting stuff at him while he is going to his room down the passage from where your room is ( and you will not realize you are in a hotel ) ( that is until an adjacent door opens with a very rude face opens up and tell you that you are )

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jifjifjif

Just a humble bloody mary I had a few weeks back. Sundays in Florida. ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Short night...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Short night...
> 
> View attachment 48964


That Glenfiddich malt is one of my favourites. 
Had a full bottle with my father in law.
Usually we only have about half a bottle but that stuff went so quickly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

rogue zombie said:


> Ah the science to pouring a perfect Guinness on tap.
> 
> One of the few things I learnt on my travels.
> 
> Pour at the angle.... rest glass upright on bar top... top up keeping the head.
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yes correct, and let it stay for a minute before you serve the customer (just in case he/she is an "eedjit" and want to down it before the head fully matured).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> This thread is making me thirsty but I need to chill for a week or 2 until all my joints return to normal - non swollen and pain free.



Why wait; "a Guinness a day, keeps the doctor away" 

View attachment 49008
[/QUOTE]
My doctor told me to drink water. And by water he meant whiskey. And by doctor I meant me.

Ive been drinking whiskey and bourbon for the past 14 years with grolsche occasionally inbetween.


----------



## johan

Christos said:


> Last time I had Guinness I was still at varsity. 14 years ago.
> 
> This thread is making me thirsty but I need to chill for a week or 2 until all my joints return to normal - non swollen and pain free.



Why wait; "*a Guinness a day, keeps the doctor away*"


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Yes correct, and let it stay for a minute before you serve the customer (just in case he/she is an "eedjit" and want to down it before the head fully matured).
> 
> View attachment 49007



Wheres the step that puts a shamrock on the head Johan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> Why wait; "*a Guinness a day, keeps the doctor away*"
> 
> View attachment 49009


Beer, apparently is bad for gout. 
I refuse to take medication for it at this point in time. I have almost re-gained all movement in my left hand.


----------



## johan

Christos said:


> Beer, apparently is bad for gout.
> I refuse to take medication for it at this point in time. I have almost re-gained all movement in my left hand.



I always thought you get Guinness and then beer? Only joking with you Christos - wish you a speedy recovery! I've never experienced gout, but people that know explained to me that its seriously painful.


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Wheres the step that puts a shamrock on the head Johan



That step is only taught to female bartenders .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> I always thought you get Guinness and then beer? Only joking with you Christos - wish you a speedy recovery! I've never experienced gout, but people that know explained to me that its seriously painful.



Well its crystals that form on the joints, some rubbish about high acidity levels in the body. The crystals are not really the problem.
The crystals rubbing against other joint tissues is the problem because the entire joint swells and becomes painful to move or to touch.

I only seem to suffer from gout when the seasons change and hence I dont want to go onto long term medication. 

Some people get it in their toes. I get in in my hands, ankles, knees and elbows.

I usually have a toot on thursdays and seeing as friday is a public holiday, that makes today a thursday

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> Yes correct, and let it stay for a minute before you serve the customer (just in case he/she is an "eedjit" and want to down it before the head fully matured).
> 
> View attachment 49007


Lol first time poured a Guinness in Dublin, I poured all the way... not knowing.

Grumpy old man looked at me in disgust and asked if "if he could have some Guiness with his head." 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I actually prefer Castle Milk Stout to Guinnes. Guinnes has a really flat taste for me. Like comparing a premium single malt to J&B. Then again, I think Glenfiddich 12 sucks, so maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## Christos

Small break for me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> Small break for me.
> View attachment 49182



Hmmm... the glass is empty and the bottle is full. Something wrong with this picture

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hmmm... the glass is empty and the bottle is full. Something wrong with this picture


I got everything out, went to wash my hand because they were full of wood powder, and here's the kicker - asked my lovely wife to pour the drink!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jifjifjif

Let's get back to the pics, shall we?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

A little dutch courage before heading to a cocktail party

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Sunday afternoon cheapy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 49420



Pour one for me, I'll be right over Rob.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Pour one for me, I'll be right over Rob.



Hurry Larry! The bottle is nearly finished!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Hurry Larry! The bottle is nearly finished!


6 hours and the bottle is nearly finished? 
I hope that's a typo and you meant the case is nearly finished.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Tried this today. Gently blow some vapor into a glass. Suck vapor from glass, the drink. It's a nice chocolate/coffee infused Klipdrift XO brandy. Went really well with a rich tobacco.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## jifjifjif

My aluminum Grand, Digger, with just two fingers of Guavaberry Liqueur. A lovely elixir I encountered while in Sint Maarten once.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Felt like having a gentleman's tipple this evening. Now I can't feel my thumbs.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

After a hard day, my favourite juice; favourite mod; atty... 
... and a damn fine find - a Oddbin Pinot Noir that could be compared to Honey

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Looking at these posts had me reaching for one of these 






Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex said:


> Looking at these posts had me reaching for one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Yeah... Windhoek always go down nicely

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 49803



Looks like a fine Malt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

rogue zombie said:


> Looks like a fine Malt!



It's pretty decent. My all time favorites are Lagavullin 16, Coal Illa 18 and a 17 yo, 40% alc Ardbeg that I can't seem to find anywhere again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> It's pretty decent. My all time favorites are Lagavullin 16, Coal Illa 18 and a 17 yo, 40% alc Ardbeg that I can't seem to find anywhere again.



I've never ventured past the R300 mark for Scotch. But I plan to.


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> I've never ventured past the R300 mark for Scotch. But I plan to.


Geez the 300 mark is for a hobo scotch. 
No offence but a decent scotch cost around 700 about 2 years ago. 

I'd love to post my celebratory poison for the night but my phone dies everytime I take it off charge. Need to see if it's under warranty tomorrow as it's a year old.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Decent scotch starts at $60 (R900-ish) here. It's criminal.


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Decent scotch starts at $60 (R900-ish) here. It's criminal.


Sounds about right. 
What would you consider a decent scotch? 
I know a blend is not a decent scotch but I enjoy a Johnny walker platinum label and a Glenfiddich malt.


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> Geez the 300 mark is for a hobo scotch.
> No offence but a decent scotch cost around 700 about 2 years ago.
> 
> I'd love to post my celebratory poison for the night but my phone dies everytime I take it off charge. Need to see if it's under warranty tomorrow as it's a year old.



Lol the last bottle I bought was a Glen Grant 10 year old single malt for around R280. I thought it was great.

Maybe not to you all serious Scotch drinkers. 

Best I've had, given to me, a 10 year old Talisker - amazing. I believe it would be around the R600- R700 mark.

For blends I prefer Irish. To me they're smoother (generally) than Scotch blends.


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> Lol the last bottle I bought was a Glen Grant 10 year old single malt for around R280. I thought it was great.
> 
> Maybe not to you all serious Scotch drinkers.
> 
> Best I've had, given to me, a 10 year old Talisker - amazing. I believe it would be around the R600- R700 mark.
> 
> For blends I prefer Irish. To me they're smoother (generally) than Scotch blends.


Blends are usually like drinking turpentine. 
Unless you are willing to go green to gold Johnny walker that is. 

I don't judge a whiskey by is smoothness, I judge it by the headache the next morning. 

In my opinion they all taste the same after about 3 drinks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> Sounds about right.
> What would you consider a decent scotch?
> I know a blend is not a decent scotch but I enjoy a Johnny walker platinum label and a Glenfiddich malt.



What one considers a good scotch is arguably the most individual preference in all of booze-kind.

Myself, I like Auchentoshan or Glenmorangie for an everyday sipper and something like a Talisker 18yr for something peatier. High end blends can be good, but I'm more of a fan of single malts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Staying at a bed & breakfast in Victoria. Lovely old building with a drawing room complete with complementary sherry in the afternoon. My, how civilized...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## jifjifjif

Looks nice, papa. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Staying at a bed & breakfast in Victoria. Lovely old building with a drawing room complete with complementary sherry in the afternoon. My, how civilized...



So very civilized... Victoria is an awesome town... was my wife's favourite stop on our recent trip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> So very civilized... Victoria is an awesome town... was my wife's favourite stop on our recent trip!



It's a cool little city - very English inspired, with a Pacific west coast spin. I lived here while at university.

After the sherry, it was off to dinner at our favourite jazz club, the Bengal Room, which is closing down at the end of this month . We had to say goodbye, having had so many fun nights there over the years.

The house special drink, the Bengal Tiger...




It's basically a glassful of whiskey with a thimble of juice. This, I confirmed, after the third one . It was the last thing I can confirm or deny after that.

My head is beyond hurting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beer time!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rainy day today, so felt like a posh ear warmer for dessert...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Papa, I love both Benedictine and B&B!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Hey, jif.

Yeah, they're both excellent in the right moment. Sometimes I mix my own B&B - Bene w/ some VSOP brandy.

My grandmother (many years after the fact) claims it was the only thing that quieted us grandkids when we were making a fuss as babies . Cagey, that generation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ernest

Not one for all these sophisticated drinks and malts, but want to be on this thread with all you sophisticated folk, so found a nice brew that I think is fitting as it says in the description "It's always cloudy in a bottle of good, old-fashioned ginger beer."

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Ernest said:


> Not one for all these sophisticated drinks and malts, but want to be on this thread with all you sophisticated folk, so found a nice brew that I think is fitting as it says in the description "It's always cloudy in a bottle of good, old-fashioned ginger beer."
> 
> View attachment 50586


Sophisticated I think not. Simpletons I might agree would encompass my goals and aspirations.
I only like alcohol that doesn't give me a headache. Sadly the kinds of alcohol that have this property are somewhat pricey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Ernest said:


> Not one for all these sophisticated drinks and malts, but want to be on this thread with all you sophisticated folk, so found a nice brew that I think is fitting as it says in the description "It's always cloudy in a bottle of good, old-fashioned ginger beer."
> 
> View attachment 50586



Mmmmm... love me a good ginger beer. Much better that the more pedestrian ginger ale.

Great with a little whiskey in it, too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jifjifjif

A little Jim beam honey and water on the rocks. I've got a cold and am hoping this helps. Plus, it tastes pretty good...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Lovely warm spring day today (27C - not bad for this neck of the woods). Sat outside watching the sunset with the missus and these were my accoutrements...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos

jifjifjif said:


> A little Jim beam honey and water on the rocks. I've got a cold and am hoping this helps. Plus, it tastes pretty good...
> View attachment 50619


The only thing I dislike about Jim Beam is the alcoholic portion tends to sit in the bottom quarter of the bottle.*

*Disclaimer, my opinion as I can get to a quarter of a bottle from full but that last part is what kicks!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Lovely warm spring day today (27C - not bad for this neck of the woods). Sat outside watching the sunset with the missus and these were my accoutrements...
> 
> View attachment 50681



Don't get much better than relaxing with a loved one and sipping Port and having a REO in the other hand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't get much better than relaxing with a loved on and sipping Port and having a REO in the other hand!



It's about to

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> It's about to


I'm not scheduled for a visit @Papa_Lazarou

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Lovely warm spring day today (27C - not bad for this neck of the woods). Sat outside watching the sunset with the missus and these were my accoutrements...
> 
> View attachment 50681


Wow Port, from the 'Douro'

I am most impressed. 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

A late-ish night wind down...




Pinky fingers were not extended whilst imbibing.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

@Papa_Lazarou, And now I have a sudden craving for a good port.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex said:


> @Papa_Lazarou, And now I have a sudden craving for a good port.



Well, as much as I'd love to defend my native land, and tell you Port from outside Porto is no good... the Cape does make excellent variations.

But if you want authentic Port (from there), Liquor City has some trade deal with Portuguese alcohol brand and therefore stocks a few of the well known labels.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Lushen

I finally get to post here 







Drinking night: local craft beers with a friend...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Simple, yet deceiving. Chai latte from overpriced big name coffee shop with a father-in-law's moonshine chaser. This stuff tastes like sake on the way in, burns like fissionable uranium in the stomach, reminds you of your questionable judgement all the next day.




The murdered out P67 felt apropos.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

I had the honour of emcee'ing my niece's wedding last night. This was my Czech courage...




I did the sugar and the flame parts of the ritual as well... but skipped the laudanum. I'm told I did well at the wedding from some witnesses (always keep spotters around when doing absinthe).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

The first dram from a new bottle

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## jifjifjif

Damn, I have to start submitting some pictures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Mid week wind down.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Has anybody realised that Reoville has more posts than any other group bar 1 - the classifieds! 
Such a minority in numbers but such a plethora of posts and threads. 
Another beer in honour of Reoville. ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


Your 2 guests look rather unhappy with their arms folded. Perhaps they were hungry


----------



## jifjifjif

Our maybe that gigantic beer was to be shared amongst everyone. 

Looks great, Rob.


----------



## Rob Fisher

jifjifjif said:


> Our maybe that gigantic beer was to be shared amongst everyone.
> 
> Looks great, Rob.



All mine. Real thirst quencher when you have spent a morning up close and personal with elephants and then an afternoon in mineral pools

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

From my stash of a niiiceeee Calem Tawny 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

aggg... sorry, I'm using a shitty cheap phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> aggg... sorry, I'm using a shitty cheap phone


Better a cheap phone than a cheap vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie

An excellent ZA Cabernet

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol... And a bottle of DDD in the background for the Evic/ Velo mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 53493


Ah, we buy that wine here too. They make awesome wine. Love their Pinot Noir.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Ah, we buy that wine here too. They make awesome wine. Love their Pinot Noir.



Lol was just about to say.

Thanks for putting me on to the label, I enjoy their Cabernet and Pinot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Not really after dark in terms of the weather but after dark in my head.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

First time out with a REO with an O16 on top!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> First time out with a REO with an O16 on top!
> View attachment 53897


And how is she performing? 
Where has @Papa_Lazarou dissapeared to?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> And how is she performing?
> Where has @Papa_Lazarou dissapeared to?



Very well... the O16 is quite nice for lung hitting XXX... 

Not sure where @Papa_Lazarou has disappeared to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

A good ol evening with friends



Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> And how is she performing?
> Where has @Papa_Lazarou dissapeared to?





Rob Fisher said:


> Very well... the O16 is quite nice for lung hitting XXX...
> 
> Not sure where @Papa_Lazarou has disappeared to?



No worries, lads. I'm just very busy with work at the moment. We have a project deadline with a harsh penalty for being late and that translates to living at the office until it passes. Won't be long before you'll be sick of my incessant posting again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> No worries, lads. I'm just very busy with work at the moment. We have a project deadline with a harsh penalty for being late and that translates to living at the office until it passes. Won't be long before you'll be sick of my incessant posting again.



Phew... thought we had lost you for a second there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Awesome. Papa still around 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Papa_Lazarou said:


> No worries, lads. I'm just very busy with work at the moment. We have a project deadline with a harsh penalty for being late and that translates to living at the office until it passes. Won't be long before you'll be sick of my incessant posting again.


Great stuff, thought you went AWOL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> Great stuff, thought you went AWOL!



He's been known to disappear without a word, sometimes for work, sometimes on holiday, out of country, etc. Why I emailed him checking up on him a few days ago after being hiatus for about 10 days.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> No worries, lads. I'm just very busy with work at the moment. We have a project deadline with a harsh penalty for being late and that translates to living at the office until it passes. Won't be long before you'll be sick of my incessant posting again.


And here I was worried you never managed to get the hand cuffs and restraints off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jifjifjif

In honor of Papa Lazarou's return, I give you a Clapton coil in an O-Little 16 coming in at .55 and a parallel coil in an Rm2 coming in at .39.

Prosit!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I saw 'Stellenbosh' and thought BUY.
O

3,6% Volume Beer... No man! Am I on some silly diet

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Great setups @jifjifjif 
Para coils in the RM2 rock!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Ahh, Sunday...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## jifjifjif

128 ounce beer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro

jifjifjif said:


> 128 ounce beer.
> View attachment 55886



Great picture Jifster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

And now, some house brewed brown ale
And a gose with prickly pear

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## jifjifjif

Slumming it a bit now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Out for the Mercedes E Class launch. 












Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My daughter brought me two bottles to taste! My favourite is the Delheim Merlot 2013! Outstanding!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

After drooling over the Paddy Vapes Leprechaun all day, a Guinness is in order....




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

_Sláinte_ (Cheers) @rogue zombie (BTW, I think mine's bigger than yours )

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> _Sláinte_ (Cheers) @rogue zombie (BTW, I think mine's bigger than yours )
> 
> View attachment 57294



Oh wow. You know I can still taste it 'out the tap'.
Its just not the same out of the can. The texture is not the same. The head is nowhere near as creamy... Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Happy Friday, Irish style 

I really need to go shopping for Jameson

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Lushen said:


> Happy Friday, Irish style
> 
> I really need to go shopping for Jameson



I'll try again; I'm not a whiskey drinker, but the friends, family and acquaintances over here only drinks Bushmills (Blackbush) or Connemara - they all maintain that they won't even consider washing their dogs with Jameson .


----------



## rogue zombie

I really like Tullamore Dew


----------



## johan

Know of Tullamore Dew, but that's all - here's a pic of a my Reo at Bushmills distillery at the town of Bushmills (just in front of the lamp post):

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

johan said:


> I'll try again; I'm not a whiskey drinker, but the friends, family and acquaintances over here only drinks Bushmills (Blackbush) or Connemara - they all maintain that they won't even consider washing their dogs with Jameson .



You should definitely try again. I picked up my love for Bushmills when I lived in Ireland a while back.
It's goes perfectly with a tobacco flavored Vape.

Jameson is my other favorite, but the best is Middleton for me. I just can't find it in SA


----------



## johan

Lushen said:


> You should definitely try again. I picked up my love for Bushmills when I lived in Ireland a while back.
> It's goes perfectly with a tobacco flavored Vape.
> 
> Jameson is my other favorite, but the best is Middleton for me. I just can't find it in SA



Family, friends etc. tried to convince me over decades, my palette likes a complex taste, and I still prefer a good brandy or cognac - in whiskey I only taste a single malt, sorry.

PS: .... but when there is nothing else left I do drink whiskey .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen

johan said:


> Family, friends etc. tried to convince me over decades, my palette likes a complex taste, and I still prefer a good brandy or cognac - in whiskey I only taste a single malt, sorry.
> 
> PS: .... but when there is nothing else left I do drink whiskey .



To each his own, as long as you enjoy what you drink
And of-course, have a Reo or BF in the other hand

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## rogue zombie

jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 57440



Oh my word, the colour of that ale

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

A good Sunday afternoon... a bucket load of kiddy, girly cartoons with the girls. And a fine Merlot (read the label) 

But I've been going back to less wide-bore drips, and enjoying every flavour filled mouthfull of vapour... bliss 




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Feel like a couple of Ales before we fill up the Reo and hit the "_craic_" at me local pub

PS: ... the sun only sets round half 10 (10H30) this time of the year anyhow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

@johan what are you doing for juice there?

B&M, online or DIY?


----------



## johan

rogue zombie said:


> @johan what are you doing for juice there?
> 
> B&M, online or DIY?



Huh??? My DIY home brews are finished, 46l busy fermenting ATM - have to resort to commercial beer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Now I get you @rogue zombie, mostly B&M in Belfast and the bi-monthly send via Pretoria (mostly Vapour Mountain and a couple of World WondersTaj Mahal's) - I'm too lazy/dumb to DIY e-juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Friday night after dark.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> Friday night after dark.
> View attachment 58055


I still haven't tried Gentleman Jack.. is it smooth?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> I still haven't tried Gentleman Jack.. is it smooth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


For R60 more per bottle than normal jack, totally worth it. I've only been drinking this since August last year. 
It's smoother indeed and perhaps has less body but still distinctly sweet and still good.

Probably the only "cheapish" bourbon that doesn't give me a headache.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> For R60 more per bottle than normal jack, totally worth it. I've only been drinking this since August last year.
> It's smoother indeed and perhaps has less body but still distinctly sweet and still good.
> 
> Probably the only "cheapish" bourbon that doesn't give me a headache.


Sounds good. I shall have to get some

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> Sounds good. I shall have to get some
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Last time I checked it was around R300 a bottle. 
I don't know how much it is because the wife keeps it stocked and if I ever have less than half a bottle I send the misus to the bottle store

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Prosit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 58188


Are those orchids real or fake? 
I have grown a few in my life and they are more sensitive than a feminist on tumblr.
One wrong move and they die.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Are those orchids real or fake?
> I have grown a few in my life and they are more sensitive than a feminist on tumblr.
> One wrong move and they die.



They are all real @Christos! His one wall is full of them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> They are all real @Christos! His one wall is full of them!


That is impressive. 
I'm now humbled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Picnic in a park at Kleve, Germany. PS: 22H15 local time Germany, so it is after dark in SA

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

A beautiful Merlot, and a surprisingly good DIY Pipe Tobacco creation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Sounds very good @rogue!
The Reo looks handsome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

I'm in beer heaven!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> I'm in beer heaven!
> 
> View attachment 59730



Wow, and such simple looking label


----------



## johan

rogue zombie said:


> Wow, and such simple looking label



I'm an amateur beer brewer & gariste wine distiller for the past 15+ years, but the Belgian & Dutch monastery aka trappist brewers are just top notch.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> I'm an amateur beer brewer & gariste wine distiller for the past 15+ years, but the Belgian & Dutch monastery aka trappist brewers are just top notch.


They have a few hundred years of experience over you, @johan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> I'm an amateur beer brewer & gariste wine distiller for the past 15+ years, but the Belgian & Dutch monastery aka trappist brewers are just top notch.



I shall remember that info


----------



## gertvanjoe

johan said:


> View attachment 59607


I can testify to that beet. Good stuff there. Had some at the source. Where did you find it?

Sent from Mars


----------



## johan

gertvanjoe said:


> I can testify to that beet. Good stuff there. Had some at the source. Where did you find it?
> 
> Sent from Mars



At a local Albert Hein shop (similar to Woolworths SA) in Arnhem where we pit stopped.


----------



## Petrus

Unfortunately is it bathing time for the white mini.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bon Courage Shiraz - Red Berries, Hint of Pepper and Vanilla in this full bodied red. Aged in French Oak barrels for 12-15 months. Really nice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I know a young Welmoed Merlot is "nice'ish".

Does anyone know if an old Welmoed Cab would be any good? 

We didn't want to be disappointed, not being "wine experts", so we left it.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Have no idea @rogue zombie but i like the picture!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@rogue zombie, most things red that don't come out of a 'pap sak' are good.
That being said, don't settle for a R90 bottle either unless you plan on using another R300 for headache pills

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I know a young Welmoed Merlot is "nice'ish".
> 
> Does anyone know if an old Welmoed Cab would be any good?
> 
> We didn't want to be disappointed, not being "wine experts", so we left it.
> 
> View attachment 60318
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


How old? I have never tried their wines unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> How old? I have never tried their wines unfortunately.


It's a 2012. 

I've had their Merlot, it was pleasant.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> It's a 2012.
> 
> I've had their Merlot, it was pleasant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That is still young for a Cab, but they do make it lighter and fruitier nowadays. Should be good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Well, it was coal dark outside when I took this in the wee hours this morning... a White/Black Anodized Reo P67 and a Hammertone/Black Anodized Reo P67, both running 2013 Cyclone's.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Spydro said:


> Well, it was coal dark outside when I took this in the wee hours this morning... a White/Black Anodized Reo P67 and a Hammertone/Black Anodized Reo P67, both running 2013 Cyclone's.
> 
> View attachment 60366


Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

johan said:


> View attachment 60564


I don't know if I'm more jealous of the beer or the REO! That's the red one right @johan ?


----------



## johan

Stosta said:


> I don't know if I'm more jealous of the beer or the REO! That's the red one right @johan ?



Correct, reddish brown in a glass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

So wicked up my new Reo this evening. Never having used a cyclone Afc before I decided to go with a ss 28awg dual vertical coil on a 2mm id, running at 0.5 ohms, not the best coiling, but it does the job . 

Threw in one of four new juices I purchased last Friday... Elp Amazon. Gives a cool dense flavorful vape which I believe suits this desert juice. 

The cyclone Afc has surprised me, better then I was expecting.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

For those with an understanding of Afrikaans will appreciate the name of this beer (bought during my visit to Jopen Church Brewery):

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin

While we`re on the subject of Monasteries and brewing...a suprise find at my local Black Steer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

And then on to my local liquor store.... some great finds.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin

This Porter is.....well best described as yummy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Relaxing on a Sunday evening with whats left of my Jack......Yes I know it`s a Cognac glass but it just tastes so much better sipping from there.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## jifjifjif

A little beer and some Sailor Jerry spiced rum. This is my OG Grand, Jim Tom, with a NoFear Again atty..Does anyone else use this atomizer? I'm loving this little guy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Almost forgot about the photo. So in my quest to find a suitable replacement for Newcastle Brown Ale I’m trying as much ale’s as I can. The search continues.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Found this at my local Spar. Theres three more shelves like this. I can safely say that there will be alot more posts in the "REOville After Dark" thread for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## johan

Blu_Marlin said:


> View attachment 61528
> 
> Almost forgot about the photo. So in my quest to find a suitable replacement for Newcastle Brown Ale I’m trying as much ale’s as I can. The search continues.....



The only replacement you will find in SA, is to brew your own - very easy recipe. A "Dog" (nickname for Newcastle Brown Ale) is my favorite commercial beer to take off the edge before a pub night / party.

Edit: The above nickname has its origin from guys telling the missus that they taking the "dog" for a walk, just to have a quick one at the nearest pub.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jifjifjif

Come on, people. I can't be drinking alone here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not a fancy beer... but it was cold and hit the spot!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> View attachment 61408​


I don't drink a lot of beer but I miss this one from my days in the UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jifjifjif

One of my favorite beers for day drinking.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jifjifjif

Who else is drinking?


----------



## Rob Fisher

jifjifjif said:


> Who else is drinking?



I am... had a nice bottle of Pinotage last night at a mates 50th! Good fun was had by all...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stephen

First evening in Athens for a summer holiday with the wife and kids..... Trusty Reo always on hand with a local brew

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

A very nice, lively Merlot







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> A very nice, lively Merlot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


A staple in Koringberg. Had their CinFul (Cinsault) for the first time last night - delightful, fruity and light.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> A staple in Koringberg. Had their CinFul (Cinsault) for the first time last night - delightful, fruity and light.


I will look out for CinFul. Dont remember seing it.

Do you know hows their Cabernet - Terra Hutton i think?



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I will look out for CinFul. Dont remember seing it.
> 
> Do you know hows their Cabernet - Terra Hutton i think.


CinFul has a totally different image, more modern and playful. See pic below. Terra Hutton Cab is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> CinFul has a totally different image, more modern and playful. See pic below. Terra Hutton Cab is great.


Ah okay. I will definitely try both then. Thank you!



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> First evening in Athens for a summer holiday with the wife and kids..... Trusty Reo always on hand with a local brew
> View attachment 63317



Awesome @Stephen 
Enjoy the trip!
Lovely to see photos like this!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Stephen said:


> First evening in Athens for a summer holiday with the wife and kids..... Trusty Reo always on hand with a local brew
> View attachment 63317


What a view. Lucky fish. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Very nice @Andre, thank you.

A nice easy going red.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Fast becoming my favourite. I must say I stopped drinking for almost a year and was doing well until @jifjifjif started this thread..

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Blu_Marlin

One of the few times I will venture out into Lager territory

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Still a couple of hours left before its dark here , but who's watching the sun?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Ooh ooh, I have a good one.

Managed to get this beauty (Cyclops) off @Andre...

... then I had to find a way to make it look odd with an un-matching drip tip. It just happens to be my favourite drip tip.

And matching gear is very last year 






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stephen



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Stephen said:


> View attachment 66004


Shweeew... nice!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

rogue zombie said:


> Shweeew... nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It's good stuff bud, took a liking to it while in Greece...... The Greeks version of Cognac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jifjifjif

Ohhh boy. Let's see where THIS evening goes.....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus

jifjifjif said:


> Ohhh boy. Let's see where THIS evening goes.....
> View attachment 66010


@jifjifjif, what atty is on that Reo?


----------



## jifjifjif

It's a No Name Mods atty called the No Fear Again.

Adjustable airflow and small in size. I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

jifjifjif said:


> It's a No Name Mods atty called the No Fear Again.
> 
> Adjustable airflow and small in size. I love it.


O yes, I see. It is a 14 mm atty. Single coil. The UKS guys rave about it. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

I`ll just leave this here.......again

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

millers and diy black cherry cigar...joys of sat

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## rogue zombie

Blu_Marlin said:


> View attachment 66096
> 
> 
> I`ll just leave this here.......again


Is that beer locally available?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin

rogue zombie said:


> Is that beer locally available?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes it is. At your local Pick and Pay Liquor store (well mine anyways). I`m seriously impressed with the "bigger" supermarkets now days. Good selection of both local and international drinks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Blu_Marlin said:


> Yes it is. At your local Pick and Pay Liquor store (well mine anyways). I`m seriously impressed with the "bigger" supermarkets now days. Good selection of both local and international drinks.


Thank you, i shall look for it.

Yip, in terms of wine, Checkers liquor is THE shop to buy wine. I hardly go to independants bottle stores anymore.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Unwinding time...

One of my favourite young Merlots. And some Tiramissu and Nonna. Bliss!






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Blu_Marlin

With the temperature creeping up nowadays it’s time to change to something lighter. Got myself some great cured meats from the Sundays Farmers Market here in Fourways.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 67166



Had a few pints of MOOSEDROOL (dark Ale) a couple of years back on tap in Wisconsin, I assume MOOSEHEAD is just as good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

With the mercury still climbing it’s time to break out the lighter stuff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jifjifjif

Universal Horror nights

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ola mis amigos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

A great combo - a dark choc berry infused Pinotage with DaVinci (smoky dark choc pipe tobacco)

Parracoil 0.4 ohm, 1 air slot open in the Cyclops for single coil configuration. Fusion Drip favoured for the setup... bliss







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

This is probably the thread that got me to purchase a Reo (or two). It was the first time I had seen a Reo and it got my attention. Many months later I can now share my after dark experience.
Not the best single malt I have tasted but by far the cheapest best.
Cheers.......

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> This is probably the thread that got me to purchase a Reo (or two). It was the first time I had seen a Reo and it got my attention. Many months later I can now share my after dark experience.
> Not the best single malt I have tasted but by far the cheapest best.
> Cheers.......
> 
> View attachment 76116


Irish 10 year old Single Malt... well priced. Hmm I shall look out for that.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

rogue zombie said:


> Irish 10 year old Single Malt... well priced. Hmm I shall look out for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Only seen it at Makro. There is a West Cork Bourbon Cast as well which is very nice. Cheaper than Jameson....think I need to go shopping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> Only seen it at Makro. There is a West Cork Bourbon Cast as well which is very nice. Cheaper than Jameson....think I need to go shopping.


Oh its probably blended for them exclusively.

Ive heard Old Mull is also blended just for them, and happens to be from the Bells distilery. Not sure how accurate the latter is.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

rogue zombie said:


> Oh its probably blended for them exclusively.
> 
> Ive heard Old Mull is also blended just for them, and happens to be from the Bells distilery. Not sure how accurate the latter is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It might be somewhere else, I have just not gotten everywhere


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> It might be somewhere else, I have just not gotten everywhere


Oh...lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jifjifjif

GregF said:


> This is probably the thread that got me to purchase a Reo (or two). It was the first time I had seen a Reo and it got my attention.
> 
> View attachment 76116



That comment makes me quite happy I started the thread! Prosit!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jifjifjif

Nice espresso and some nutty tobacco ejuice.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Anneries

@jifjifjif is that water in the mason jar? OR 'shine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

That's just water, but I did have some shine over the Thanksgiving holiday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

jifjifjif said:


> That's just water, but I did have some shine over the Thanksgiving holiday.
> View attachment 78158


Wow, that looks like a prohibition setting! Awesome.


----------



## Flava

Earlier this evening...Weekend started

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Beautiful Reo @Flava !


----------



## Flava

Thanks. This one is basically dedicated to tobacco flavors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Sweet Xmas that Whiskey looks define @Flava ......

Tried something tonight , take a good mouthful of vapor , slowly blow it into your glass with liquid refreshment of choice ..... as you take a sip inhale the vapor again. Good mixture of flavour and sipping a good wine/whiskey/cognac .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flava

Now that no one is around, I'm chilling with with this almost empty glass, a desert vape in the reo and some xxx in the goblin v3 for a serving of fruity menthol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Flava said:


> Earlier this evening...Weekend started


o ja, Monkey Shoulder is nice.
OK think I will pour one for myself, cheers...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I've seen that Monkey Shoulder. The name attracted my attention, and I see its not badly priced either...

So its good then? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flava

rogue zombie said:


> I've seen that Monkey Shoulder. The name attracted my attention, and I see its not badly priced either...
> 
> So its good then?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



First time I tried it. Very nice indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Nice looking REO, Flava!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

The rare glass of wine...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Ahhhh.........

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Peaberry Kona, I presume....

Had myself a coffee right after that beer.


----------



## Spydro

Doubt anyone on the old Reoville forum didn't know what my favorite coffee and DIY coffee vapes are, so an easy guess Jifster... 
I went the other way. It's Modelo in hand the rest of the evening, then back to the PK from about the witching hour 'til sunrise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Creamy coffee vape and a Pinotage by Darling Cellars that has a choc, velvety texture

What a combo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia

rogue zombie said:


> Creamy coffee vape and a Pinotage by Darling Cellars that has a choc, velvety texture
> 
> What a combo
> View attachment 87922


MUST.GO.SHOPPING! Now just where to find that in Pta...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Caramia said:


> MUST.GO.SHOPPING! Now just where to find that in Pta...



Checkers Liquors here always stock it. Shouldn't be too difficult to find

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

rogue zombie said:


> Creamy coffee vape and a Pinotage by Darling Cellars that has a choc, velvety texture
> 
> What a combo
> View attachment 87922


That looks great, I have seen that Pinnotage, always wonder how it will taste, definitely going to give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Big ass beer in Daytona Beach, FL.........

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Since I haven't contributed in awhile... one of my favourites. A smooth-as-silk Pinotage from one of my absolute favourite South African wine farms....

Its like red wine honey

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 92337
> View attachment 92338


That Hawaiian Lion looks delicious! Winter is coming and its almost time for more dark beers for Stosta!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 92337
> View attachment 92338


@jifjifjif , a Ale and a Dark Beer is just as good as a Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jifjifjif

They were both excellent.

The red ale is 4.6% and had a low hop bite, which is perfect for me.

The coconut coffee is 7.5% and viscous and lovely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 92337
> View attachment 92338



That Hawaiian Lion sounds like something worth a try, but it's not an Hawaiian beer.

Bikini Blonde Lager from Maui Brewing is a light lager that goes quite well at fun in the sun beach parties. They also make a Coconut Hiwa Porter (and others).




A Big Island beer worth a try is Hapa Brown Ale from Hilo. Caramel malt with a toffee aroma that goes well with food, or curl up with a growler jug or two, three, or... and your lady on a deserted ocean beach or beach below a waterfall. As always in HI at such places clothing is optional.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin

And back of the wagon.



A wonderful local ale, Cape Town, with a woody finish.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin

A braai and a nice refreshing Cerveza. I love the freshness of Mexican beer.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Another well crafted local Ale. A bit heavier on the wood notes but delicious nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## jifjifjif

This is a hefty beer coming in at 11%

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## jifjifjif

Here was a sinister beer. 10%

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## OPium46

jifjifjif said:


> Here was a sinister beer. 10%
> View attachment 97062


That pouring though

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jifjifjif

Hahaahahaha. I did that purposely to try to get the color of the foam on camera. It was dark brown and delicious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OPium46

jifjifjif said:


> Hahaahahaha. I did that purposely to try to get the color of the foam on camera. It was dark brown and delicious.


It does seem like quite a nice brew. "Chocolate and Mint". Quite literally three of my fav things in one bottle? YES PLEASE!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jifjifjif

German time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## jifjifjif

......3 hours later.........

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## GregF

In the Drakensburg with some good friends






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## r0ckf1re

jifjifjif said:


> Hahaahahaha. I did that purposely to try to get the color of the foam on camera. It was dark brown and delicious.


Where is the beer from? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

NY state. Southern Tier Brewing


----------



## jifjifjif

Local craft brewery had a bacon beer fest today. All five beers were brewed with real bacon. Good times!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

jifjifjif said:


> Local craft brewery had a bacon beer fest today. All five beers were brewed with real bacon. Good times!





jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 99784


And right there you have the makings of a really good breakfast. French toast, Blue Berry Maple and Bacon. And all that with ABV, couldnt think of a better way to start the day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Enjoying the darker woody ales with the cold weather

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> View attachment 99797
> 
> Enjoying the darker woody ales with the cold weather


That red and black looks awesome! Is that a Nuppin?


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> That red and black looks awesome! Is that a Nuppin?


Thanks @Andre . It`s actually orange. The atty is a V2 Nuppin with @hands driptip.


----------



## Petrus

Damn, @Blu_Marlin, I also thought it was red. Beautiful setup. A Reo Grand is still my best BF setup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> Thanks @Andre . It`s actually orange. The atty is a V2 Nuppin with @hands driptip.


Hehe, I am colour blind! That drip tip is perfection on there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Petrus said:


> Damn, @Blu_Marlin, I also thought it was red. Beautiful setup. A Reo Grand is still my best BF setup.





Andre said:


> Hehe, I am colour blind! That drip tip is perfection on there.


Chalk it up to my bad photography technique. Always have the brighter light behind you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jifjifjif

I love the Holidays

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome @jifjifjif 
Always amazes me when i see your signature saying Vaping Reos since March 2011 !
That is a long, long time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

You bet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

jifjifjif said:


> You bet
> View attachment 116306


Love a good porter! This one sounds especially interesting!

The real question is... What juice did you pair it with?


----------



## jifjifjif

It was a nice tobacco blend that I DIY. It's called Jifs Blend. Mostly flue cured with some black cigar and a smidgen of butterscotch. 12 MG 60%VG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jifjifjif

Sorry it's been a while ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## incredible_hullk

jifjifjif said:


> Sorry it's been a while ..
> View attachment 126834


That door.... wow!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Agreed, that door looks amazing

Nice one @jifjifjif !

I love raw tumbled bodies with different coloured doors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I want that door!

How the heck do you do that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

jifjifjif said:


> Sorry it's been a while ..
> View attachment 126834



Wow wow wow !!! That door is amazing 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Actually, the whole body looks like that. It's a good quality sticker, basically A company called Jwraps makes them.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## jifjifjif

Prosit!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

jifjifjif said:


> Prosit!
> View attachment 130937


Yum!!! I love stout!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Eric Parlin

jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 129733


Just had a glass of the Samoa from a local tap. I'm not a big fan of the coconut. Thankfully, was able to chase it with a Founder's Rubias.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

Last night in Atlanta....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## RainstormZA

jifjifjif said:


> Last night in Atlanta....
> View attachment 140073


And the menu showing euros in price currency

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

RainstormZA said:


> And the menu showing euros in price currency


That is a 3 @RainstormZA  had to look twice myself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Bulldog said:


> That is a 3 @RainstormZA  had to look twice myself


Ah lol thanks for the correction, me and naps don't mix well...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Where can u see euros ??


----------



## Adephi

I don't know what currency that is but if they charge $32.50 for a potato salad I would also just stick to the beers. Cool Reo as always @jifjifjif

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> I don't know what currency that is but if they charge $32.50 for a potato salad I would also just stick to the beers. Cool Reo as always @jifjifjif



@jifjifjif said it was in Atlanta
So surely it must be US Dollars?

Agreed, lovely Reo @jifjifjif and always nice to see your pics in this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> @jifjifjif said it was in Atlanta
> So surely it must be US Dollars?
> 
> Agreed, lovely Reo @jifjifjif and always nice to see your pics in this thread


I'm pretty sure it's in the US - my dad said coffee there is very expensive


----------



## antonherbst

It might not include a drink but the Ice Queen was resurected tonight and “bliksem” do miss this little hard hitter. Setup with a new @hands tip and a 1ohm coil it will surely be a nice mtl noc salts hitter in the morning when i get my hands on some nicsalts juice. 



@Silver the thumper has serious competition now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

antonherbst said:


> It might not include a drink but the Ice Queen was resurected tonight and “bliksem” do miss this little hard hitter. Setup with a new @hands tip and a 1ohm coil it will surely be a nice mtl noc salts hitter in the morning when i get my hands on some nicsalts juice.
> View attachment 145267
> 
> 
> @Silver the thumper has serious competition now.


Still a winner setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> It might not include a drink but the Ice Queen was resurected tonight and “bliksem” do miss this little hard hitter. Setup with a new @hands tip and a 1ohm coil it will surely be a nice mtl noc salts hitter in the morning when i get my hands on some nicsalts juice.
> View attachment 145267
> 
> 
> @Silver the thumper has serious competition now.



Ah man @antonherbst that is just epic. Something about these Reos is just magical. Enjoy it !

Joining you this morning with thumper and a strong tobacco inside

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Perfect end to a great day.


Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger

I feel guilty because mine has been seeing so little airtime. With winter coming I think I’m going to set them up as House Vapes for the evenings, mini with McFly clone, SL with either original OL16 or Odis 16 clone for now to test.

The Furyans will be going to work on Fridays now that I’m finally finding balance in what I need, what I want from it and where I want to be with vaping. My pipes will be saved for tobaccos over weekends mostly. 

Must remember to do a new family photo to compare with the one i posted about 6 months after starting. Think the difference will be obvious.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Nice one @jifjifjif 
OL16 is a classic!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jifjifjif



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Looks great @jifjifjif 

PS - @Hooked , check out the coconut coffee drink in the picture above

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

jifjifjif said:


> View attachment 165560


Now , that drink/beer? looks very tempting , where to buy please ?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

ARYANTO said:


> Now , that drink/beer? looks very tempting , where to buy please ?


Florida Tops, maar nie die een in die wesrand dink ek

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jifjifjif

ARYANTO said:


> Now , that drink/beer? looks very tempting , where to buy please ?


Its a local Florida brewery. I can find it in most good liquor stores around where I live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

jifjifjif said:


> Its a local Florida brewery. I can find it in most good liquor stores around where I live.


Cool, thanks I saw FL on the can and thought ''FLORIDA'' USA - I appreciate the info . [love my beers ]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Looks great @jifjifjif
> 
> PS - @Hooked , check out the coconut coffee drink in the picture above



@Silver Oh. My. Vape. Got to try to get some of that!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

